# Up Atomizer problem



## zanguli-ya-zamba (26 Mar 2013)

Hi every one 
I have a up atomizer 12/16 on my outlet filter (fluval 305) with a working pressure of 2,7 bar. It is a new one running since two weeks now. 
My problem is that when I want to crank up the co2 instead of having a fine mist, I got a mist + BIG bubbles of CO2. And because of this I can't reach the proper CO2 concentration in my tank. 
So I have tried to put it on the inlet but I got too much gas building up in my filter. And every 5 min it get out of the outlet in big bubbles.
I wanted to know if any one have already have this issue with this product ? 
Is it because my working pressure is too high ? Or the atomizer is clog since the factory ? 
I am a bit confuse and would like to have a help because I am loosing my HC and my riccia. 
I have turn off one of the two bulb and set the light higher than it was. 

Thanks for your time guys

Cheers


----------



## sa80mark (26 Mar 2013)

Are you using the ribbed fluval hose ? Ive read that co2 can get caught in the ribs then once the bubble grows it releases as a big bubble instead of a mist


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (26 Mar 2013)

Hi 
No I am using JBL tubing because I have read the same thing ! 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Apr 2013)

hello
i have read some where that it could be because the device is a bit dirty from the factory. So i have deeply clean it with bleach for long time and plug it again.
It was working well and i was happy. This happiness was not very long because the next morning the same old story again, mist + big bubbles !!!
So i don't know why it's working for 12 hours and than not working anymore maybe because the pressure is too high and when it reach the highest point it not that efficient ? Should i try to put a lower working pressure ??? Or should i order a new one and wait for 3 weeks to get it ?

I am a bit confuse !!! 

cheers guys


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2013)

It should give off a fine mist of bubbles, if not you might have a faulty one in your hands!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Apr 2013)

Hi 
Thanks for answering. 
Yes I think it's faulty, I will order an other one. 
It giving a fine mist even at high working pressure like 3 or 3,5 bar ?

Cheers


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 May 2013)

I haven't been using mine for a month or so and the last time I used it the bubble counter exploded.  I have replaced the bubble counter and turned it back on but I'm afraid of the bubble counter exploding again if it isn't working properly.  I can't see any mist or bubbles coming from the spray bar, so how would I know if this is the case?  Would a pressure be building up in my atomizer and it might explode?  Any advice would be great


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 May 2013)

It's ok now, it just took a bit of time for the Co2 to make it through I think, although I thought it went through pretty quick before, maybe a minute or so at most.  It took near 5-10 minutes or more before I started to see bubbles/mist.


----------



## oscarsi001 (11 May 2013)

well , i got myself a really neat LOOKING glass atomiser with built in backstop/bubblecounter from a wellknown online store but am having similar issues with the outlet from it. Whereas i was epecting a fine mist, i get a miks of bubble sives with (obviously) the larger ones rushing straight uo to the surface straight past my filter inlet beneath which the atomiser is. have treied cleaning it but to no avail ........a crappy piece of kit thats style over substance or just a faulty piece that i should request replacement of ?????? , anyone ?


----------



## jy_oc_hx (17 May 2013)

I have tried several different brands of glass atomisers and found this to be the problem.  I wasn't sure if it was the atomiser or not so i got in touch with the seller and they swapped it for another one which did the same.  After this they swapped it once more and then offered me a refund if this one was poor quality.  I'd say just get in touch because they might have had a few poor ones back already.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

Guys I have a question 
Maybe it is a stupid one but need an answer for it lol.
Does the up inline need to beed working on a vertical position or it can work Horizontally also ??
Because I am still having big bubbles coming out of my second up inline.

thanks for your answer


----------



## foxfish (20 Aug 2013)

It should not make any difference how it is placed, what will make a difference is the type of co2 line & the amount of pressure you apply.
There does seem to be some variation from one device to the next, that is why we see so many problems on the forum.
If you have good line & connections then try using 3-4bar if your reg will coupe!
I am not a fan of these devices anymore due to the hight working pressure required by many of the units!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

Hi FoxFish,

I have JBL reg and working pressure is at 3 bar.
What do you mean by Co2 line ? 

Does your high flow reactor can be build for 25 mm hose ?


----------



## foxfish (20 Aug 2013)

Not expandable air line but good quality CO2 line.

Yes you can use 25mm pipe but for flows above 2000l it would be best to use the bigger 20'' hight model.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

Ok thanks 
I will try to build it when you say using a 20" it's form the height ?? and what diameter should I need ?

thank you very much


----------



## foxfish (20 Aug 2013)

There seem to be two standard sizes 10'' & 20'' unfortunately the 20'' can be pretty expensive but if you can find one second hand that would make a fantastic reator.
There vessals are normally used as under sink mains water purification units but lots of them are blue in colour & not transprant. If you can find a clear 20'' one it will work very well with upto 4-5000 lph , the cheaper blue one will also work but you just cant see what is happening!
I use a 12'' model on my 200l tank with 21.5 mm pipe & about 2.500lph ... It works very well indeed but the 12'' models are hard to find.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

It is impossible for me to find a clear PVC tube here in Kinshasa !! 
20" is how tall the tube must be ? what would be the diameter 3" ?

But I can find easily a big water purificator here. That's strange how you can't find simple things like clear PVC but you can find any size of water purificator here hahaha


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (21 Aug 2013)

HI
I just had an idea and wanted to know if it could work.
So my up aqua is giving me stream of fine bubbles + big bubbles.
Here is the solution I just had, correct me if it's not a good one.

So just after my up aqua I connect a minijet 700 like that it can crush all the big bubbles that escape from the up aqua and continue to the spraybar. so it is just adding an power head to existing set up.
My only concern is that, maybe the plus of the minijet can empty the canister filter by pulling more water than what the fluval can pull.

so what do you think about it ??
I will try it as soon as I arrive at home. So I will let you know if it works.

cheers


----------



## foxfish (21 Aug 2013)

It might be better (easier) to place your UP before your power filter?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (21 Aug 2013)

I did try Fox but the problem is that I am injecting at High rate (no live stock) so I have a huge building up of co2 in the filter and it makes a lot of noise and every 5 min a got a big blast of gas in the tank.


----------



## foxfish (21 Aug 2013)

Yes it is not a method I use! 
Sounds like you need to build a 20'' x 4.5'' reactor....see if you can find an under sink mains water purifying filter, a clear one....


----------



## GHNelson (21 Aug 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Guys I have a question
> Maybe it is a stupid one but need an answer for it lol.
> Does the up inline need to be working on a vertical position or it can work Horizontally also ??
> Because I am still having big bubbles coming out of my second up inline.
> ...


 
Hi
Not sure it makes much difference.
Here is a few tips on running the UP atomiser.
Attach the UP atomiser to the out flow tubing side of the filter...this keeps the atomiser cleaner.
Keep your filter clean.
Keep your in-pipe basket clean and free from debris...if you have a sponge/shrimp cover clean it regularly.
Check your tubing connected to your filter head...this can work lose and let air in.... (but not leak).
Attach a non-return valve on the Co2 tubing approx 6 inches before the UP atomiser.
Clean the UP atomiser with bleach every few months.
hoggie


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (22 Aug 2013)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Not sure it makes much difference.
> Here is a few tips on running the UP atomiser.
> Attach the UP atomiser to the out flow tubing side of the filter...this keeps the atomiser cleaner.
> ...


 
Hi Hogan,

thanks for your input mate.
All previous have already been done.
My up aqua is connected to the out flow
filter is clean
no sponge and tubing clean
tubing is well connected to the filter, I have turn off the CO2 and after a minute or two no more bubbles, so it's not that.
my non return valve is at 25 cm from the device.
up atomizer is clean have clean it a week ago and it has been clean 1,5 month ago in bleach solution.

maybe my injection rate is too high for these atomizer ? I above 3 bars and I have to reduce my Ph from 7 to 4,9 so rate is very high.
I don't think it's a faulty one, because wen I had the same problem on the first one I have order an other one and same behavior happened.

best regards


----------



## GHNelson (22 Aug 2013)

Hi
Why do you need to reduce your PH from 7 to 4.9?
Do you use a bubble counter and what make?
If so ditch the counter and try.....the UP atomiser without....because that is where your problem can be...so test.
Obviously....you need to monitor this over a set period.....if you have live stock.
I turn my Co2  on manually....when i come home from work for 1 to 2 hours...then i switch the lights on.
I start work at 6am....and home at 2pm.
hoggie


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (6 Sep 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if you have resolved these issues or still suffering inconsistant co2 bubbles/misting?
cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Sep 2013)

Hi

no I have not resolved the problem mate !
I have reduce a bit light and CO2 like that I don't have that soda sound coming from my tank.
I don't use bubble counter, it is directly connected.

cheers


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (6 Sep 2013)

we chase the same dragon

keep smiling dude


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> we chase the same dragon
> 
> keep smiling dude


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2013)

I had a very similar problem with mine when I first brought it...I know you've cleaned it but sometimes it can take a little longer to clear. I would leave it to soak overnight in 1:1 lime-scale bleach and water, this should remove any organics, calcium carbonate, and any remaining dirt from the manufacturing process. If it still doesn't work use neat bleach; I have in the past and the atomizer seems none the worse for it. And if that don't work it's definitely broken...


----------

